# Ken Shamrock .vs. Tank Abbott



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

Who do you think would win?

After this fight I think both should retire.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

ken because he has a ground game


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

LMAO.

This is very funny. Ken would only lose if Tank gets a miracle and connects with one of those slow ass haymakers.

They were supposed to fight at UFC 48, but the big mouthed Tank was no where to be found when it came time to sign the papers.


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

Tank lost to Kimo in a minute and Ken beat Kimo easily which is sad. Tank would be owned. They weren't supposed to fight at UFC 48...


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

both are terrible fighters....I think tank would just win on pure size and strength.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Based on size and strength? 

Shamrock is more skilled than him, by 1000%. Tank was a crappy fighter, and he always is.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Based on size and strength?
> 
> Shamrock is more skilled than him, by 1000%. Tank was a crappy fighter, and he always is.


precisely....shamrock never had any skills to name.....ken got owned by tito.....royce...rich franklin.....


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I''ll take the Tank by KO


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Tank sucks and ken isnt as bad as all u guys make him sound..hes still has very good submissions, and we all know tank has no submission defense..


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> precisely....shamrock never had any skills to name.....ken got owned by tito.....royce...rich franklin.....



In his second fight against royce, Ken dominated. the only reason it was a draw was becaue of the rules(or the lack of). as for franklin and tito, we are comparing ken against tank. both those guys are light-years ahead of tank as fighters...

so, much as i don't like ken, i think he will beat tank.......


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

Frank Mir got Tank in a toe hold, Shamrock always attempt those crappy submissions on the ground and therefore I think he would get Tank in a leg lock or kneebar.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Ken even publically challenged Tank to a fight, for free, and Tank never signed the papers. Tank was an oaf, is an oaf, and will remain an oaf. So he knocked out a couple of hopefuls, and then got dominated by anyone good. Tank would get cremated by Ken Shamrock.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

bob said:


> In his second fight against royce, Ken dominated. the only reason it was a draw was becaue of the rules(or the lack of). as for franklin and tito, we are comparing ken against tank. both those guys are light-years ahead of tank as fighters...
> 
> so, much as i don't like ken, i think he will beat tank.......


actually ken ran away from royce in the fight because he knew he couldn't compete....


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

i love how i base your opinions on no facts lol


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> i love how i base your opinions on no facts lol


call it what you want....royce=6'1 170....ken=6'1 235.....and royce still won...hmmm


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Royce was a ****ing mess that fight, and Ken looked like he was just warming up. 

Tank is a joke. Oleg kicked the shit outta Tank, and Shamrock trained Oleg, and dominated him as well.

Shamrock had a war with Don Frye, in which he broke both his ankles (somehow he didnt get the decision, ****ign japanese). Don Frye raped Tank. 

Kimo rear ended Tank like a rag doll. 

Shamrock owned Kimo, sold him, and owned him again.

Tank isnt even worth mentioning with SHamrock.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

spear i like u lol


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Shamrock had a war with Don Frye, in which he broke both his ankles (somehow he didnt get the decision, ****ign japanese). Don Frye raped Tank.


watch that figth again. tank was owning frye until he fell....


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

and he cryed after that fight...o wait that was tito


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> and he cryed after that fight...o wait that was tito


 tito owned shammy......twice:laugh:


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

like i give a shit lol...i not much who wins or loses..i prefer a good show over a one sided fight for a guy i like. at least ken knows how to lose with some class


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> like i give a shit lol...i not much who wins or loses..i prefer a good show over a one sided fight for a guy i like. at least ken knows how to lose with some class


tapping out and then continuing to fight and then denying the tappage?:laugh: 
SELF OWNAGE!


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

whatever man i really dont care...im not one of those "tito sucks bla bla bla". I just knew that comment would bug u so i sais it. all i can say is ken has had some of the most entertaning fight in the ufc. tito and frank shamrock was good but other than that its always titos ground and pound


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

Shamrock didn't dominate Oleg. It was a draw. And Don Frye beat Shamrock, his ankles weren't broken at all. Shamrock also got his ass beat by Royce Gracie in the first UFC and cried like a toddler, I didn't tap wah wah. Spearsoldier you make Shamrock sound like the best ever when really hes one of the worst ever.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Unforgiven said:


> And Don Frye beat Shamrock, his ankles weren't broken at all. Shamrock also got his ass beat by Royce Gracie in the first UFC.


actually he did break fryes ankles and royce did own shamrock in their first fight....but royce got owned by shamrock in their 2nd


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

Unforgiven said:


> Shamrock didn't dominate Oleg. It was a draw. And Don Frye beat Shamrock, his ankles weren't broken at all. Shamrock also got his ass beat by Royce Gracie in the first UFC and cried like a toddler, I didn't tap wah wah. Spearsoldier you make Shamrock sound like the best ever when really hes one of the worst ever.


if you dont like him then you dont like him, but he is far for the worst ever, this thread includes tank, and look at that guy he sucks, tank should never be allowed to fight, all he is, is a biker that gets into drunkin fights at the bars.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

To say Ken is one of the worst ever is ridiculous. The guy is a UFC hall of famer for crine out loud. He may be over rated but I dont care who you are if your a HOF your definatly free of the worst ever category.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Dudes, it is SO obvious that Rush/MMA freak is back now as Unforgiven. It's the WWE PPV (Unforgiven is the PPV name) that is happening on Sept 17th in Canada and Rush is Canadian, as am I. It's obvious because Rush always does someone *.vs.* someone. 


Anyway as for the topic, I voted for Ken Shamrock.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Dudes, it is SO obvious that Rush/MMA freak is back now as Unforgiven. It's the WWE PPV (Unforgiven is the PPV name) that is happening on Sept 17th in Canada and Rush is Canadian, as am I. It's obvious because Rush always does someone *.vs.* someone.
> 
> 
> Anyway as for the topic, I voted for Ken Shamrock.


Good theory but no way. Unforgiven only has 56 posts and has been on for over a week. Rush/MMAfreak averaged over 70 posts a day.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Unforgiven said:


> Shamrock didn't dominate Oleg. It was a draw. And Don Frye beat Shamrock, his ankles weren't broken at all. Shamrock also got his ass beat by Royce Gracie in the first UFC and cried like a toddler, I didn't tap wah wah. Spearsoldier you make Shamrock sound like the best ever when really hes one of the worst ever.


1) Shamrock dominated Oleg, if you watch the fight, then you would understand. It was a draw because, a) shamrock trained oleg and was sending him to japan to fight, he didnt wanna injur him, and b) there were no decisions then.

2) Don Frye won a decision of Shamrock, but had his ankles broken from the heel hook. This fight could go either way, but it was a war and showed the skills of both athletes.

3) Yup, Royce owned him, using his ****ing gi like the scared little ****er he is. Watch teh second one, and then think about it.

4) Ortiz cries, shamrock acts crazy.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Dudes, it is SO obvious that Rush/MMA freak is back now as Unforgiven. It's the WWE PPV (Unforgiven is the PPV name) that is happening on Sept 17th in Canada and Rush is Canadian, as am I. It's obvious because Rush always does someone *.vs.* someone.
> 
> 
> Anyway as for the topic, I voted for Ken Shamrock.


it's so obvious that unforgiven isn't rush


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Dudes, it is SO obvious that Rush/MMA freak is back now as Unforgiven. It's the WWE PPV (Unforgiven is the PPV name) that is happening on Sept 17th in Canada and Rush is Canadian, as am I. It's obvious because Rush always does someone *.vs.* someone.
> 
> 
> Anyway as for the topic, I voted for Ken Shamrock.


Dude, looking at your name/sig, you better! 

Whats the only thing that Kimo and Bas Rutten ahve in common? 


A - Kenny Killed em both. Twice.:laugh:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

like him or hate him Ken would win..and he does have skills his biggest problem is he has failed to realize that while at one point he was at the top of the game others trained hard and learned what Ken knew but also went on to learn more.. ken biggest flaw is his ego he thought he was complete.. Even ruce lee knew he had more to learn./


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Unforgiven isn't me Ken Shamrock but Kimura was.
> 
> As for this thread I think Ken Shamrock would win by kneebar because Tank was easily caught in a toe hold/leg submission against Frank Mir and leg submissions are Ken Shamrocks signature moves.


Kimura was the worst of all your identities I never wanna see that ****er again.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

The Don said:


> like him or hate him Ken would win..and he does have skills his biggest problem is he has failed to realize that while at one point he was at the top of the game others trained hard and learned what Ken knew but also went on to learn more.. ken biggest flaw is his ego he thought he was complete.. Even ruce lee knew he had more to learn./


wel said, and yeah ken would win, he is not even close to the worst.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Shamrock by submission. Tank sucks, always has. This thread should be locked. You have a HOF fighter against a fighter that loses to anybody good.*


----------



## yellow man (Jun 27, 2006)

i say tank knockout first round. he aint got no ground but i think he will connect for some reason i know its a long shot but i think he will. nothing against ken hes a very good fighter.:dunno:


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

I would really like to see Shamrock take out Tank but i dont think he will, Shamrock just want to standup and bang in his comeback fights and that has been his problem. He will probably stand with Tank and he will get caught. If he is smart he will take him down and defenitly win but he is not so... Tank on this one


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Kameleon you should show more respect, Tank is a legend clearly. He is the most entertaining fighter ever in the UFC besides that fight against Yoji Anjo. All of his fights ended brutal and or were exciting. I bet if you faught him you would be on a stretcher.


actually how bout you DONT personally attack someone for them givin their imput to a thread which was completly inline with the thread title?

Hiow bout that? Looking for that ban again?

And tank does suck, i watched many many of his fights and was not at all entertained by watching him gas out and try to throw his weight around.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Steve-d said:


> actually how bout you DONT personally attack someone for them givin their imput to a thread which was completly inline with the thread title?
> 
> Hiow bout that? Looking for that ban again?
> 
> And tank does suck, i watched many many of his fights and was not at all entertained by watching him gas out and try to throw his weight around.


I dont thinkMMA freaks comment was too offensive. There are alot worse "personal attacks" from different people in every thread they just go unnoticed. You notice his just because his reputation. I think since his return he's had decent posts and is not the jackass he once was, at least not yet.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I don't find it offensive. I say Tank is a can and always will be, that's my opinion. Tank wouldn't be able to beat me, he is too old, and slow. All he ever had was a power punch, and I wouldn't be stupid enough to let it connect. I'd take him down and make him tap. I will show respect as soon as he beats someone decent.*


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I don't find it offensive. I say Tank is a can and always will be, that's my opinion. Tank wouldn't be able to beat me, he is too old, and slow. All he ever had was a power punch, and I wouldn't be stupid enough to let it connect. I'd take him down and make him tap. I will show respect as soon as he beats someone decent.*


I agree with you 100%. And if you actually did fight him, I would bet all my money on you.

One could dance around tank, take your pants off, pull em up and still get a takedown before he moves close to you.

All Tank did was talk.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> asskicker and Kameleon both of you deserve my respect as for steve-d I don't know what to say to him.
> 
> Tank is a legend though hes clearly one of the most entertaining the UFC has ever seen. All of his fights have ended quick and brutal except against Taktarov and Yoji Anjo.


dont say anything to me, i dont care what anyone else says you were singling soemone out because you didnt like their reply and we have enough of that going on.

it was not personal against you, it seemed personal between you and kameleon and thats why i said something, like it or not i said something and i didnt even attack you i just said dont personally attack someone

Oooooo wow god watch out for me im such a bad guy.

I love how you can never win around here, even if you just try to defend soemone you get flamed.


----------

